# practice for christmas.



## bradssmokeshak (Dec 21, 2014)

Imgonna make a pizza fatty for the grand kids along with a couple others on christmas.so today im practicing pizza fatty. Im sure of other fatties i have mad in past but never one with pizza sauce.


----------



## bradssmokeshak (Dec 21, 2014)

Okay so here is the ingred.
2#s of beef. 85/15. 
Mozzarella cheese
Diced tomatoes
#Bacon
Diced onions
Diced mushrooms
Diced ham
Pepperoni
Diced bell pepper
Little salt n pepper for flavoring.


----------



## bradssmokeshak (Dec 21, 2014)

Heres some pics













20141221_141949.jpg



__ bradssmokeshak
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## bradssmokeshak (Dec 21, 2014)

1419193015027147906432.jpg



__ bradssmokeshak
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## bradssmokeshak (Dec 21, 2014)

20141221_143949.jpg



__ bradssmokeshak
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

Practice makes perfect, taste test will be awesome ! Nice fattie


----------



## gunkle (Dec 21, 2014)

looks good. Think a pizza one will be my next try. Can't wait to see it cut open.


----------



## bradssmokeshak (Dec 21, 2014)

Heres how she turned out


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd say you hit it, if the kids don't like it, send it over to me, I'll dispose of it for you... lol


----------



## bradssmokeshak (Dec 21, 2014)

20141221_161907.jpg



__ bradssmokeshak
__ Dec 21, 2014


















20141221_161622.jpg



__ bradssmokeshak
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## gunkle (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks great. Now if only I liked peppers and mushrooms 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. But I'd give it a try it looks so good.


----------



## bradssmokeshak (Dec 22, 2014)

I sugest putting your favorite toppings.what ever ya like. It was amazing. Gonna try one with pineapple and cinnamon. Maybe some almonds.


----------

